# Opaque Slime In Water



## TRIG (Jun 1, 2011)

Alright, so today when I looked at my tank I noticed that probably 1/5 or the very surface of the water was covered with an opaque, thick slime, looks like a jellyfish almost. There are some pieces in the tank as well stuck on plants and things like that, but I have no clue what this would be. I just moved the tank in last week and kept the filter media in tank water the whole time. I let the tank sit for a long time with a powerhead in it and added prime so that all the new water wouldn't kill off the filter bacteria. Tested the water and all levels are good. My P isn't acting strange at all. I have see fish loose their slime coats and it does look like this, but its strange that it is mostly all on the surface. The only thing I could think of is that the change in Ph from my Co2 may have done this? But then again I didn't change anything about the rate that Co2 is going into the tank. Gotta get to class, I'll check back later...


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2011)

Its normal on the surface, never seen it on plants through so I don't know what that could be. Pics of the plants is handy.

It's nothing to worry about, just add a power head by the surface to increase water agitation. I find I get this when I've just dosed fertz. Are you dosing?


----------



## TRIG (Jun 1, 2011)

ahhh, yup dosed some phosphates last night, why does that happen? And thanks trav...


----------

